# Well - Finally



## kurtak (Dec 13, 2017)

Well - finally - after traveling something like 12,000 miles I have found a new place to land & call home  

First I want to thank those that posted such kind words about my visit with them in my travels (posted in this thread) :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=26226

I can assure you that it was my absolute pure pleasure to meet with some of the members of this forum - members that have been part of the discussion of this forum for the last 7 - 8 years that I have been a member here - members that I have come to consider VERY good friends over the course of those years

As much as I was not able to meet with everyone I would have liked to meet with it was REALLY cool to meet those along the way of my intended travel plans that were "available" during my travel "time" &/or not to far out of the way of my travel route

The reality is there are just so many members here that I would like to meet - something like (plus/minus) 25 I would still be on the road zig zaging across the country (not to mention needing to jump on a plane for a trip across the pond) to see everyone I would like to meet with

Bottom line is that within my travel time & travel route I had selected 12 members I "hoped" to meet with (knowing full well it would not work out to meet with all of them) --- of the 12 I had the "good fortune" to meet with 7 - & missed 5 --- 4 because timing just was not right & one because they were a bit to far off route

So all I can say is it was a trip of time & miles "well spent" to meet with those that timing & miles allowed for - it was :!: 8) :G 

Speaking of miles - I should clarify - above I said I put on 12,000 miles --- only half of that was to meet/visit members/friends (including a couple friends that are not members of this forum) The other 6,000 miles has been the 2 trips back to Wisconsin to get my stuff moved from Wisconsin to my new found home - it would have been 8,000 driving miles but one trip (from John Day to Wisconsin) I flew back to get my pickup truck for the second load of stuff 

My new found home - turns out to be John Day Oregon --- John Day is the "big town" in Grant county Oregon

Grant County has 13 towns (on the map) with a population (2010 census) of 7,445 & John Day has a population (2010 census) of 1,744 --- there is one stop light in the entry county & that stop light is here in John Day :shock: :lol: 

Here are a couple pics of John Day & the house I have rented

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Kurt

Glad to hear you had a great time and got yourself with a new home too!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you made it "home" safely Kurt! Feel free to drop back in here if you're ever back in my area.

Dave


----------



## Refining Rick (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to the most beautiful state in the union! I moved to Grants Pass in 92' and absolutely love it.


----------



## Shark (Dec 13, 2017)

Glad to see you made it Kurt. I very much enjoyed our short visit.


----------



## denim (Dec 13, 2017)

Good to see you are all settled in. One stop light, I love it! It was great to meet you during your travels, and you are always welcome here if you ever find your way back to my neck of the woods.


----------



## etack (Dec 13, 2017)

Glad to hear you made it.

Eric


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 14, 2017)

When I went to John Day I got a kik out of all the holes in the sides of the mountains on the way there. I guess years ago the Chinese miners followed a lot of veins.
Good to hear from you Kurt, and were you landed. I think you will enjoy it there.


----------



## Smack (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice to hear your doing well. Hope you enjoy that part of the country. I was with a bunch of guys from Oregon when I was at Ft. Sill. Guys from Grants Pass, Myrtle Creek, Klamath Falls, Eugene, Bend and Medford.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 15, 2017)

Thats great news Kurt!
Glad you finally found a place worthy to hang your hat.

Send me a pm with your new address, or your phone number and I can send you a message from my new number. A lot of my grf contacts didnt sync on my new phone properly because I never synced my account.

I have those books you wanted to read set to the side for you whenever you are ready.


----------

